# Bianca has a major yeast infection of the skin



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bianca is our 9 year old rescue that we got in May. The first 2 months she did great on her new diet/supplements, then all of a sudden, she broke out in scabs all over. We got that cleared up with antibiotics, figured it was some kind of food allergy - I suspected maybe it was the fish in her food and fish oil capsules, so we changed her food.

Then she started getting raw, red itchy spots and developed a MAJOR funky, pungent smell that permeated my entire house! I did some research online and figured out that it was a yeast infection - took her to a new young vet yesterday that I take my cat to and - sure enough - diagnosis of yeast infection. She's now on prednisone, antifungal pills, and antifungal shampoo. The dr. seemed very knowledgable about skin issues, so I was very relieved. She's also been on the raw diet for about a week now, as I read that's the best thing for yeast problems, so we'll see how it goes. 

I've had goldens for 20 years, but I've never experienced anything like this - the smell was overpowering. Has anyone else had a problem like this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The great dane lady has had great success with her yeast regimine.http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/systemic_yeast_mini_course.htm ALso, the micro-tek shampoo by eqyss (Welcome to EQyss Grooming Products ) will help tons... not only for itching but for healing also.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine has been known to have a yeast infection on her skin. Usually it happens when she's been up at the lake and spent a lot of time in the water. We rinse her every night when we are up there with a vinegar solution and then I wash her with an antifungal shampoo before we come home. That has worked really well. I know the smell you are talking about all too well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that smell of a yeast infection and hope that Bianca gets well with the raw diet, meds and shampoo.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had developed skin problems since he has his spleen removed 1.5 years ago. He gets both a yeast infection and baterial infection farily often.

He takes cephalexin in pretty big doses (750 mg 3X a day) and is bathed in chlorexadine shampoo (Duoxo) to clear it up. There is a chlorhexadine drench you buy at Tack stores and I put that on him after his bath and let him air dry.

I've learned to be proactive and wash him in chlorhexadine at least once every 2 weeks and I keep cephalexin on hand to give at the first sign of a flare-up since it progresses very quickly with him.

I hope Bianca gets better very quickly and puts this behind her. It sure is no fun for her or you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Has a thyroid panel been run on her?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden girl, Baylee, who is on medication for hypothyroidism, gets that yeast smell every summer. Her face and neck even turn pink. It seems to be related to moisture as the summer is when she spends time getting wet in the hose. If I don't get her COMPLETELY dried everytime she is wet the yeast problem returns. We tried all sorts of treatments but the real answer is keeping Baylee dry.
Has your dog been spending much time in the water?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! I'll try to answer all the questions. Yes, she has had the thyroid panel run. She's fine there. No, she doesn't go in the pool. Actually only 1 of our 4 goldens wants to go in the pool. 1 will swim if you drag him in - but Bianca and 15 year old Snuggles want NOTHING to do with the water! I've checked out the Great Dane Lady website, but it costs a fortune for her program. Some good info there though.

I can already tell the difference in Bianca's smell since Friday when she went to the dr. The smell is already greatly reduced and I can tell that my allergies to her are already greatly diminished, too! I am breathing better since her skin is getting better - whew! So hopefully she is on the mend. She has to be on the antifungal meds for at least a month, then he will re-evaluate her to see if she needs to stay on them for another month.

I really think alot of this has to do with the ridiculous heat and humidity this summer. While Florida summers are always hot and humid, this summer has been WAY worse than usual. And unfortunately, it's the poor dogs that suffer the most from it.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

That sounds absolutely awful for poor Bianca. I hope the anti-fungal meds do the trick. 
One thing I have read a lot about concerning yeast infections, is adding a reallly good quality pro-biotic to the dogs diet. This can help them break down foods better by introducing good bacteria into the gut. And now that she is on antibiotics for the infection, it can turn into a vicious cycle with the bad bacteria being allowed to take over (it is ironic, isn't it?). So may be purchasing a good quality pro-biotic at this time would help Bianca too - especially in the future.

In the meantime I hope your girl gets some much needed relief soon! 

Kim


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

re: probiotics. I give her yogurt with her meals and also ProZyme, so I think we have that covered, too.


----------

